# Best to fish the incoming or outgoing tide



## catfishmama

OK. Which is better? Fishing at low tide or high tide. I've heard both said at different times. Hope to head to either the Spit or Lynnhaven pier. Which is better for croaker or blue or flounder or anything at this point?

Thanks,

Catfishmama


PS. It was so windy in Myrtle Beach two weeks ago we couldn't fish, so no report to post.


----------



## erfisher

It doesn't really matter in the places you mentioned. It only really matters way up in creeks where you can only fish when the water is higher. Most species favor running water though. Flounder and tautog favor slack tides.


----------



## gus

different tides for different species.

redfish- high tide in the grassy areas or either side of slack tide at structure like bridges (lesner)
sheepshead/tog - mainly slacktide or either side of it
flounder/blues/trout/striper- either tide as long as theres current

these are only generalities, if u go enough u will catch fish on all phases.

if u fish the lesner, do it on the outgoing tide (high to low);fishing there during the day is about one tenth as effective as fishing there at night. good luck


----------



## gus

what erfisher said isnt true. tide is the most important factor wherever u fish. u may be able to fish a spot at any tide and catch fish, however if u dont know what to fish for during that tide phase, u may be fishing for the wrong species and wasting ur time. example- the tide is screaming in at the lesner, u fish for sheepshead (bad move) and lose 5 rigs. the tide goes slack and u begin to fish for striper (bad move again) and catch nothing. u have just wasted 5 or 6 hours. if u fished for sheepshead at slack tide and striper in the moving tide u would more likely be successful. just a hypothetical situation.


----------



## Cdog

catfishmama said:


> OK. Which is better? Fishing at low tide or high tide. I've heard both said at different times. Hope to head to either the Spit or Lynnhaven pier. Which is better for croaker or blue or flounder or anything at this point?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Catfishmama
> 
> 
> PS. It was so windy in Myrtle Beach two weeks ago we couldn't fish, so no report to post.


Spit would prolly be a moot point without a long walk(See "Goodbye to spit thread") So I'd say Lynhaven would be the best bet.

Agree with Gus, tides is one of the most important factors, but can vary from place to place as to which is best. Since I don't fish Lyn I'll defer to Gus.


----------



## cuzdave

I've had the best luck at Lynnhaven Pier on the incoming tide with a North wind at about 15mph and at night. I rarely fish after sun-up.


Cuzdave aka "Count Fishula"


----------



## The Bucket

cfm,

Generally like outgoing for WSJ, incoming for Lynnhaven pier (like cuz), and either for Lesner depending on specie your targeting  

M 2 cent & just go fish

`bucket


----------



## fishbone4_14_74

they way i see it if the fish is hungry its going to eat eh! but some things are right said above,,, stripers like that current and taug dont, but also your not going to catch anything if your line isnt in the water, well maybe a buzz


----------



## gordy

gus gave you a huge gift cat....last thimg i would ad is watch the moon phase. stripers don't care but the others like it waxing.


----------



## catfishmama

*Thanks*

Thanks all!

Guess I'll head to Lynnhaven on Saturday. Can't wait. If you are there, stop by and say hello. I be the one with my Mom in a wheelchair.


Cat


----------



## Advisor

This is not origional...


The best time [and tide] to fish is "anytime you can get out there!!! I truly believe that.


----------



## Digger

I will go with catfishmama fish any time you can and learn from it. Different fish behave differently based on the tides. And each place have Pluses and minuses depending on the tide. In otherwords there is no real answer different techiques work better in different places and tides. You just have to learn. A log book helps, keep tide i,weather(wind), techiques and spieces caught it will help you with your answer.


----------



## rattler

tide moving...in/out...fishing is better...but i have caught a lot of flatties at slack to...i kept records for years...tide wind moon...it makes no sense when you look at it all...some of my biggest fish came at the "wrong" time,tide,wind,moon,etc...the best way to catch fish is go fishing...jm2c


----------



## Cdog

Cdog said:


> Spit would prolly be a moot point without a long walk(See "Goodbye to spit thread") So I'd say Lynhaven would be the best bet.


Sorry CFM, I wasn't thinking when ya posted. Th Spit pier has been producing croaker and some flatties from what I have read here. From the amount of blues at the tunnel I would think you could get some there as well.


----------



## inawe

My guess would be to fish a high tide round a pier , just my guess tho good luck ,and may the fish appear on your hook


----------



## cuzdave

It's going to be the best weather weekend so far for the '05 season; get out if you can. Take some good snacks and enjoy. Good luck and tight lines to everyone.


----------

